# WNR - Wingara AG



## System (2 February 2016)

On February 2nd, 2016, Biron Apparel Limited (BIC) changed its name and ASX code to Wingara AG Limited (WNR).


----------



## greggles (9 August 2018)

Wingara Ag has provided FY19 revenue guidance today and expects to achieve operating revenue in excess of A$35 million and EBITDA of at least A$6 million, giving an EBITDA margin of approximately 17.1%.

Comparing FY19 to FY18, the projected figures represent an operating revenue increase of 321% and an EBITDA increase of 545%.

Today's announcement has caused a jump in the WNR share price, which is currently up 13.79% to 33c on volume of 336,464 shares.


----------

